# Japanese herbs and spices (Shungiku)



## larry_stewart (Nov 20, 2009)

I just got the Japanese herb kit for my aerogarden.  One of the herbs is shungiku ( chrysanthemum )  .

Any clue what I might use this in ??

larry


----------



## Selkie (Nov 20, 2009)

A local Thai restaurant serves a wonderfully delicious chrysanthemum tea that they charge about $4.50 per large glass. It's worth it!


----------



## powerplantop (Nov 20, 2009)

In Korea it (ssukgat) is used in Fish or Pork stews. It has a nice smell along with flavor. It is usually added at the end.

Korean cooking ingredients: Edible chrysanthemum - Maangchi.com 

http://mykoreankitchen.com/2007/01/31/pork-bone-and-potato-soup-gamjatang/


----------

